# levocardia + situs solitus



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi All,

Levocardia- 

Isolated levocardia is a rare type of situs inversus in which the heart is in the normal levo
position, but the abdominal viscera are in the dextro position.
Reporting levocardia in this scenario is ok. 
But do you report levocardia in situs solitus?

TIA,
Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## arunp_001 (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel no need to report Levocardia in situs solitus as both are normal conditions.

Arun
Data Marshall


----------

